# When is UV Filter Needed?



## blubble (Apr 14, 2016)

We're setting up a tank for the children and we've asked them what they'd prefer. They both want to get a salt water tank as they like the tanks with the coral in them and the more colourful looking fish. I wanted to understand what kind of additional filters are needed to control the tank and keep the water clear? It would seem that there are different methods undertaken depending on the type of fish and the quantity of fish in the tank. A young lady at our local for sale store told me that I'd need a UV sterilizer filter but I'm not sure she fully understood why. Any help would be great.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just a thought...a reef tank requires quite a bit of knowledge and IMO is not for a beginner. Cost comes to mind first...fish, corals, lighting etc is costly. You can set up a freshwater cichlid tank with many colorful peacock cichlids and others that are way hardier and cheaper to maintain. I'd recommend first reading the book "Salrwater Aquariums for Dummies". It explains what is needed and is easy for anyone to understand. Good luck, let us know what you choose and how it's going. There are many people here experienced in saltwater that could help you along.


----------



## blubble (Apr 14, 2016)

BV77 said:


> Just a thought...a reef tank requires quite a bit of knowledge and IMO is not for a beginner. Cost comes to mind first...fish, corals, lighting etc is costly. You can set up a freshwater cichlid tank with many colorful peacock cichlids and others that are way hardier and cheaper to maintain. I'd recommend first reading the book "Salrwater Aquariums for Dummies". It explains what is needed and is easy for anyone to understand. Good luck, let us know what you choose and how it's going. There are many people here experienced in saltwater that could help you along.


Ok, thanks. I might check out the book then as I'm definitely at dummy level when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

UV is used to fight the algae that turns your water green, but that algae is not a problem in saltwater tanks as a general rule, so UV is useless for that reason.

On the other hand, UV is also used to kill the micro-critters which cause diseases. In a reef tank full of things which can't survive exposure to the medicines we use to fight those diseases, like corals, UV is very handy.

The differences between freshwater and saltwater can be compared to softball and baseball. Virtually the same, but a few small differences which are critically important. The learning curve is STEEP in saltwater. There is little room for error. You MUST understand all the "Whys" behind the "Whats." Once you do, though, it's pretty easy.

There are many books out there which make learning it fairly easy, so make sure that you read them. The Dummies book is a good start. I'd also recommend "The New Marine Aquarium" by Mike Paletta, and..hmm.. I can't recall the title, but there's a good book by a guy named Jeff Kurtz. I guess you could look it up by his name.

Being in Ireland, I'm not sure how available any of these would be, but they shouldn't be too hard to get.

To be honest, you may want to consider starting with freshwater. It is much more forgiving to beginners, and much cheaper. Beginners ALWAYS make mistakes.


----------



## blubble (Apr 14, 2016)

TheOldSalt said:


> UV is used to fight the algae that turns your water green, but that algae is not a problem in saltwater tanks as a general rule, so UV is useless for that reason.
> 
> On the other hand, UV is also used to kill the micro-critters which cause diseases. In a reef tank full of things which can't survive exposure to the medicines we use to fight those diseases, like corals, UV is very handy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond and sharing your knowledge.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> To be honest, you may want to consider starting with freshwater. It is much more forgiving to beginners, and much cheaper. Beginners ALWAYS make mistakes.


gotta agree with salt here, saltwater is a very expensive way to find out you are doing it wrong


----------

